# how do I copy .CDA files w/Nero burner prgm???



## 4800 (Nov 21, 1999)

Hi, I'm trying to copy a cd with audio files with the .cda extension. I use Nero 5.0 software with a 6X4X4 burner, my problem is when I try to read the disc, I quit cuz it took 45 min. and still had only read 52% of the cd. So then I copied the files to my hard disc and tried to drag and drop them in Nero, but I got a msg that Nero couldn't handle .cda files. Is there an upgrade or program that will convert them so I can copy to burn? Info appreciated! EJ


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Startup Nero and click on Help. Then Find. Build the index and search for .cda

It has some info on .cda files in the Help text.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 01-02-2001).]


----------



## 4800 (Nov 21, 1999)

tried that, it did mention cda's, but I didn't understand it. I can't get and of my players to open them either....there must be a way to convert them to wav's or mp3's!


----------



## Cyrus-The-Vyrus (Jan 1, 2001)

There is a utility thats free called media box it will convert wavs to mps and mp3 to wavs but i dont know about cdas to wavs or mp3s???

I think if you went to www.ask.com 
which is askjeeves as a question where can i find a free program that will convert cdas to mp3s and see what he comes up with..
again if you have never used askjeeves just remember to ask the question just like you whould ask a human and as long as its not a really difficult question he should be able to find something on the topic, if it does not work the first time you ask him try to modify your question and make it easery and ask again .


----------

